# New pex fittings



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Anybody using the new plastic pex fittings yet? I saw some yesterday & couldn't believe how cheesy they looked. The rep was trying to say that they're stronger than brass fittings. Lead free.
Reminded me of plastic fittings on poly...scary.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

They actually arent terrible, we have been using them for some while now and haven't had any issues, but I guess only time will tell


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, seen them. I don't care what the reps. say. Hard to re-pipe an old poly home with plastic fittings and tell the customer "this new PEX pipe and plastic fittings are much better than the poly pipe with plastic fittings." :blink:

Let someone else 'test' them for the long haul with their customers.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Try hitting one with a hammer and then a brass one. You'll be surprised. Not only that, they are also resistant to chlorine and aggressive water.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

PS: Zurn and Uponor also have the only warranty that covers property damage if it fails. I don't know about anyone else, but that's putting your money where your mouth is.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ckoch407 said:


> PS: ... but that's putting your money where your mouth is.


I'll say!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> PS: Zurn and Uponor also have the only warranty that covers property damage if it fails. I don't know about anyone else, but that's putting your money where your mouth is.


Warranties mean nothing if a manufacturer goes under. Just sayin'


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> Try hitting one with a hammer and then a brass one. You'll be surprised. Not only that, they are also resistant to chlorine and aggressive water.


 
ive done that test too, just not to a fitting that has been in use for 10 years


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


PlumbCrazy said:


> Yep, seen them. I don't care what the reps. say. Hard to re-pipe an old poly home with plastic fittings and tell the customer "this new PEX pipe and plastic fittings are much better than the poly pipe with plastic fittings." :blink:
> 
> Let someone else 'test' them for the long haul with their customers.


 
:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

Try sprinkling some primer on one and see what happens, danger danger they become very fragile. So be carefule with the primer around them!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> PS: Zurn and Uponor also have the only warranty that covers property damage if it fails. I don't know about anyone else, but that's putting your money where your mouth is.


Yeah, Zurn has a warranty.:whistling2: 

Like the split heat pex I posted about a month ago. I mailed in thier claim form, and the pipe. Now, no one will even return a phone call or e-mail. :furious:

I'm goin back to copper, baby. :thumbsup:

A warranty is no good if no one will honor it. 

BTW, the fine print on the warranty says you must use the same manufacturers pipe and fittings. Good luck with that. All of the local supply houses now have a hodge podge of materials. Some Zurn, a few Uponor, a couple marked "Korea". A few sticks if pipe from every manufacturer and their mother. I think that the manufacturers are purposely back ordering things, so the parts house will have no choice but to source it from someone else, to keep it on the shelf. 

I have tried to purchase Viega, exclusively from one supplier. I buy it in bulk, and stock it in my shop. The last bag of 1/2" elbows I got was a genuine Viega bag, with crummy cast elbows, marked "Korea" I called the rep, and he said "Ah, don't worry about it. They just do that if they need to fill in material they are short on. " 

Good luck with that warranty.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Warranties mean nothing if a manufacturer goes under. Just sayin'


 Both Uponor and Zurn have been around forever.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Both Uponor and Zurn have been around forever.


So they are too big to fail . . . now where have I heard that before?

Lehman Bros. had been around forever and they are no longer.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

sheeptown44 said:


> Try sprinkling some primer on one and see what happens, danger danger they become very fragile. So be carefule with the primer around them!


 WTF?

If you're careless enough to knock over a can of volatile chemicals, then you deserve exactly what you get.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumbCrazy said:


> So they are too big to fail . . . now where have I heard that before?
> 
> Lehman Bros. had been around forever and they are no longer.


 Lehman Bro's sold products manufactured under license all across the Globe.

Uponor has a few dedicated plants churning out their product.

NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*black plastic wirsbo*

the black plastic wirsbo fittings work very well

I trust them over the brass ones......we have had homes freeze 
solid with those fittings and never had a problem 
which I found hard to believe.... but it convinced me how good they are.... 



*Zurn sucks the big chubby one...* if you use that stuff ..
you deserve whatever fate hands you in a few years....
I am suprised that they are still in business
after the last fiasco in minnesota...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Lehman Bro's sold products manufactured under license all across the Globe.
> 
> Uponor has a few dedicated plants churning out their product.
> 
> NEXT!!!!!


:laughing: Lehman Bros. in New York - investment banking firm, sold mutual funds etc.

Let's use another example Montgomery Wards.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumbCrazy said:


> :laughing: Lehman Bros. in New York - investment banking firm, sold mutual funds etc.
> 
> Let's use another example Montgomery Wards.


 Good call.

Next to Sears and J C Penneys, MG raped their stalwart consumers to the very last moment before suspending catalog sales.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use the "plastic" uponor fittings. I know for fact the brass is no good and have noticed our suppliers pulling them from their shelves. I been warning them of the dezinkefication issues for several years. I haven't used thier brass for nigh on 5 years with exeption to fip's and sweat adpts.


----------

